# Long Reef 12-1-08 - Kingfish City......



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

5am launch. Testing some new lures, not expecting much. Chatterbait#1 white/silver - hit and bit straight through the 20LB leader, not even at the wall yet. Chatterbait #2- white - fell appart for no reason, left with just the metal plate. No hits on the other chatterbaits (blue and yellow), but I could see the kingfish swarming around it, inspecting it, but just not biting. I added a little squid bits and was on to a small rat. Similar thing with the blue. Then tried larger strips of squid and it was mayhem. Big hits, line screaming and shortly thereafter a bust off. After a couple of times of this I upgraded to a bait rig - heavy leader, no sinker, strip of squid floating out - zzzzzzzz not stopping zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz ping - my 20lb line snapped further back . Ended up tying 50lb leader and managed a few more rats to the kayak, before I ran out of Squid. People seemed to be pulling in kings all around me.
I tried a little longer with the remaining chatterbait and again within seconds the sounder was filled with arches and I could look over the side and see the buggers inspecting.........
I ran out of time, but others were still out there hooking up as I left. A very exhilarating trip (between a reasonable swell, fast drift, boats and kingfish). I'd be curious to see what other baits and lures & rigs were working out there today and see what worked best (my money's on the squid!)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

what no pics.....

good to here the chatterbaits working well, like how you used squid, good thinking 99!!!!!!!


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Paul,
Great stuff. I pulled up to the ramp at 4.30am to see to boats launch and be greeted by a sea with morning sickness, 5kts of northerly. Decided to give it a miss and hit middle harbour, only managed to feed the pickers.Now I am jealeous.
David


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Longy goes off today.
Boated easily 20 kings mostly between 60 and 64. A few smaller ones and 1 keeper at 66.
In the end I had to fish just one rod.
Conditions were a bit hows your father but when you hear that sweet sound of line being ripped out of your reel it is hard to head in.
Early on I was getting kings at a rayio of 5:1 on lures over whole squid that did reverse when I switched to whole garfish.
Caught kings on all 3 rods 20lb braid on the Nitro, 20lb braid on the TLD15 and 30lb mono on the TLD 25.
Had a fantastic time.
Good to see such a good roll up of yaks.
I think the yaks out did the boats today.
I have braid cuts on my fingers, lost a few jig heads plastics a lure and a rule (I forgive you SBD)
But DAMN did I have a good time HELL YEAH!
I will go to sleep tonight with a smile on my dial and the sound of peeling line in my ears.
Yep I am stoked.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like a great sesion guys.

20 FISH WIGGS!!! :shock: ...........Jeeze they must of been going off big time.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Was indeed Kingie City out there  
and squid was the gun bait of the day....

unfortunately twas not my day
and had no squid 

Arrived later than all the guys and could see them setting out in the distance.
Wasn't feeling the best on arrival :? and after a quick trip to the loo....set out after them around 6.00

My day went as follows > Reefed 7 times and snagged another 3. All this re-rigging and the lumpy conditions 
made me a bit green. 

Still had fun out there, gave my new TD Advantage combo a good work out and learned a few things.
Upgrade leader. Had 10 - 15 and 20 lb leaders and still got reefed. I dont think they were massive fish either.
Changed to my medium combo with 20 lb fireline and 30 lb leader. Still got reefed :? That felt a lot bigger.  
Had double hook ups  and double reefing 

Boated 4 rats all 60cm. Pulled the pin a bit early as I couldnt shake the sea sickness. I actually landed one fish while burleying ! :shock: 

Good times at Longy


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

After all the excitement about chatterbaits, I thought why not try one of those spinnerbaits you have that have hardly seen freshwater let alone salt. So a green/white skirted spinnerbait of about 1/4oz went on the 10lb outfit and crystal shad 7" bass assassin on one of the 20lb outfits. Trolled out to the wall, stopping to untangle myself (my bad) from another yakker who had hooked up on a Rapala CD. Just before the wall the spinnerbait goes off. Start fighting was is clearly a rat and the other rod goes off. Get the first in then the second. Both well short of the mark and one hell of a mess in the yak. Release the fish.

Drift quite a distance while untangling the now unservicable spinnerbait and replacing it with the Rapala. Paddle back to the zone for a fishing drift. Bass assassin drifting and 4" power minnow being worked. Finish drift, paddle back and hookup on the bass assassin. fighting the fish and the power minnow goes off. Again the old one-two and neither legal. Only difference this time was the first fish reefed me. After a bit of a stale-mate I freespooled the baitcaster, let out some line, reengaged and started fighting the fish.

Next hookup was a much better fish, on the bass assassin. Eventually reefed me and the leader parted before I had a chance to free spool. I go two more on the bass assassin and got reefed once more. The power minnow got busted off twice by something toothier than a king and managed a back-spot goat fish (aka red mullet or barbounia for the greeks among us).

Still no legal king for me but a great day, especially two double hookups of rats


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm scrabbling for superlatives, but wildly exciting will do for now. Practically continuous kingies for 4 hours. All but 1 of mine caught on the head of Gary's squid on a jighead. All around there were kingfish caught from kayaks (spoke to 2 boats with jack), I saw no surface action, but the bottom (12-20m) was seething. I ended up boating 20 (40cm-~70cm) and kept two @ 68 & 66, I was reefed 4 times by bigger ones.. The 70ish one escaped while I was attempting to happysnap him.

I was in a demo Adventure (very slick boat) and short of a few mod cons (all the crap my Outback is festooned with) but ended up just using the Certate rig 1 up so it was easier to cope with the swell which had the odd huge wave. Most importantly I managed not to fall out (actually felt as stable as the OB). I did manage to break the butt off my beloved 1-3kg stick (on the beach, don't ask), but I think it will be repairable. I threw wigg's ruler in the water.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

You made a BLOODY mess in my Adventure!!!!!!!  
Good to see you boys had fun out there, i'm going to hit it on Monday (Hopefully nearly to myself) anyone feel like a run Monday??? I've got to test out my TLD25 before SWR..


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Bloody awesome stuff fellas! What a session...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOO HHHOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!

Well done chaps !!!!!

What a session - I'm most envious !!!!!

Was your squid fresh or frozen (self caught).

DAmn Damn good show !!!!


----------



## Pete B (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice work guys!!! shoulda been there... how far out was the action? any birds working?
Looking at tomorrow morning 6am


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Woppie - the Squid I used was shop bought (supposedly fresh, but was sitting on ice), I had already taken it out on a previous trip so it was frozen twice - the kingies didn't seem to mind a bit, though I did tart it up with a bit of glow bait.

Matt thanks for untangling me ! 
SBD thanks for the sp's (though I ran out of time to use them).

I'm glad I wasn't the only one getting reefed. SBD, Wigg how did you land so many on 20lb - did you not let any drag out, or did you let the kings have a run and gently lure them back ? When my drag was too tight the 20lb would snap and when I gave anything I would get reefed (mind you when its only 8-10m deep and you can see the bottom, there's not exactly a lot of play room.

I'm still buzzing from this morning and once again feel the addiction taking over ...........


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Paul

I was probably in slightly deeper water than you.
I was on the north side of Whiterock.
I did get reefed once on the 30lb mono.
Maybe next time dont let out as much line while trolling (you dont want to give them a headstart).
I was talking to a boatie who said his mate speared a 1.2m king there yesterday.
mmmmmmmmmmm one can only dream.
Till next time.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gee reading the reports is even getting the adrenalin pumping , i was up at mona vale with Paulie , when 3 guys came in looking for information regarding buying kayaks , as they had been boat fishing down longreef and seen these kayaking guys boating heaps of kingfish , fantastic session lads , i am really envious .


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

damn longy was on fire, well done all.

cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

This whole thread is all action... and well done to everyone


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Some more pics.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done guys, looks real lumpy out there. Fish for everyone


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

AAGHHHHH! There I was tip toeing around the mother in laws kitchen trying to find the coffee, while you guys were being reefed and busted up   :lol: ah you've got to laugh. I don't know why but it helps...

Well done all, it's great to see longy firing, and Peril will you hurry up and land a legal!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

occy said:


> I'm a little disturbed by that one of you with the combo between your legs SBD. :shock:


That's my first time on a public forum with my tackle out Paul (not including the foot scandal), pot calling the kettle black I say :wink: .


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Clovelly Northside!!! To think I turned down the invitation to wash my hair. Actually to clean the BBQ since SBD was coming over with maybe a fish........ or two. Legendary session.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

fisherdan said:


> Well done all, it's great to see longy firing, and Peril will you hurry up and land a legal!!! :lol: :lol:


Research is continuing. Plans 27 and 28 will be executed next weekend, conditions permitting. It could get expensive though. Losing stickbaits is one thing (though I've taken to welding the torn ones back together) but the heavy hardware will hurt


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Where is Long Reef and where would one launch from?

Well done guys!!!

P.S. Can you tell I'm new to Sydney?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

teacup, it's on the Northern Beaches at Collaroy. The launch is Fisherman's Beach (off Anzac Ave) and is a ramp with easy beach either side, pay parking though. Generally an easy launch, but can get rapidly lumpy further out, with a variety of intersecting reefs to fish.

Perfect territory for the Stealth, how's Thursday?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

just awesome guys!...good to see some experimentation too.
Regards,
johnny


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Dave!

Thanks for that info - I think my next trip out will have to be Long Reef then and also more suitable for my BFS!!

would love to make Thursday, but just had a look at my diary and it says something here about work, sadly!

I will keep my eye open for any trips planned on Saturday morning - which I'd be keen to join!!

Storm


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

teacup said:


> just had a look at my diary and it says something here about work, sadly!


That's what stupid o'clock's for. Weather dependent, I'll head out at 0500 & land by 0800 for work at 0900.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

what a great session guys, sorry i missed that one.
Still in NZ i bit the bullet and got a boat to help me chase kings, in the day prior he had got a 17kg and a couple around 13 but alas we only got rats, at least the rats here are in the 70's but didn't get the one i was after.
We also got salmon, snapper and travelly and i was interested to see we had the familiar leather jacket problem.
I did spent a lot of the time thinking "this would be great from the yak".

Well it looks like i will have to venture north of the bridge when i get back.
well done all.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

teacup said:


> Where is Long Reef and where would one launch from?
> 
> Well done guys!!!
> 
> P.S. Can you tell I'm new to Sydney?


Storm,

Have a look at http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?titl ... _Long_Reef


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Peril - I've just had a look - looks like a great place!!


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Dave,

I know that that's what stupid o'clock is for.. haha - but working in the city, gets a bit tricky with trying to find parking for the whole day with a yak on your roof - and getting back to Bondi and then back to work would take too long - believe you me, I'm not a happy man!!!

Will keep my eyes open for any trips posted this weekend or if plans change - will be in touch!!

Storm


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> It has taken me 3 days to get over a similar dissappointment as Kraley. Got home too late on the friday night and was informed we were baby sitting my god daughter from lunch time on the saturday. I was told i would not be fishing.


Dear Gatesy,

It is my sad duty to inform me that due to a lack of dedication to the cause and a constant state of being whipped you have been stripped of the title Lord of The Kings. However you may use the title Dame of The Kings until further notice.

LoTK will be decided in a coming shootout between Wigg and sbd. Stay tuned!



Gatesy said:


> Awesome stuff gents. Not long before someone tags a good fish i hope!
> 
> has anyone counted how many were caught between all the yaks for the day? Sounds like there were about 70 caught. Would this be a fair estimate?


Would have thought it was closer to 100. There were 10 yaks (8 AKFF). Three of those yaks scored 60 or thereabouts. My paltry contribution and that of others should have pushed it somewhere around 100


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> SBD is only catching them because i taught him everything i know


 8)


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Somehow those bream just dont stretch your arms like the kings.
I have been called alot of things but never Lord of the Kings
I suppose I could get used to it.
Hahahahahaha
I think Matty might like the title (but fat chance hahahahaha)
I have a few lures that I am yet to try.
I have only 1 opportunity left to impress the judges as I am off to FIJI
Would a 15kg Fijian dollie count ? 
Could we arrange a yak-king social?
I will not be available until the second weekend in Feb.
Maybe we could get a few sponsors to chip in.
I am happy to be a sponsor.
Maybe talk to a local tackle store and get them involved.
Just a thought.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

